# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Tek albasoul këngë serbe dhe lajm për Goran Bregovic

## REALIST

Bashkatdhetare te nderuar, mendova te ju shkruaj ketu dhe ti dergojme nje kerkese te perbashket albasoul.com qe te largoje muziken e Goran Bregovic nga ketu pasi qe ky eshte nje vend shqiptar dhe nuk ka kurfar kuptimi qe ketu te kete edhe muzike serbe, e sidomos muzike nga Goran Bregovic i cili me 1999 mbajti koncert ne sheshin OMONIA ne GREQI kunder bombardimeve te NATOs ndaj forcave serbe ne Kosove. Kam qene vet atypari dhe e kam pare koncertin me syte e mij.
 Ja ne lidhjen e meposhtme shihet edhe shkrimi per goran bregovic ne faqen SHQIPTARE albasoul.com

http://muzika.albasoul.com/terejat.p...50fec293410d59

 Ja ketu ne vazhdim kenga e goran bregovic

http://muzika.albasoul.com/artist.php?id=184

 Me te vertete nuk ka kuptim moral e kombetar qe ne kete faqe te kemi shkrime dhe kenge serbe, e sidomos te personit qe kendoi kunder sulmit te NATOs ndaj ushtrise kriminele serbe qe i preu e i vrau vellezerit dhe motrat tona ne Kosove.
 Shpresoj qe te reagoni dhe ti bejme me dije stafit te albasoul.com qe ti largoje keto gjera sepse keto gjera nuk eshte dashur te jene ketu fare, por tani shpresoj qe fale mirekuptimit per viktimat e terrorit serb ne Kosove ti largojne.
 Ju lutem dhe njehere te reagojme te gjithe ndaj ketij poshterimi.
pershendetje.
 SHpresoj qe moderatoet e albasoul.com nuk do te me largojne per shkruarjen e ketij shkrimi ne me shume se nje vend por shpresoj qe do te veprojne me mencuri dhe maturitet dhe ti largojne nga ketu shkrimet dhe kenget e goran bregovic.

----------


## vrojtuesi

> Bashkatdhetare te nderuar, mendova te ju shkruaj ketu dhe ti dergojme nje kerkese te perbashket albasoul.com qe te largoje muziken e Goran Bregovic nga ketu pasi qe ky eshte nje vend shqiptar dhe nuk ka kurfar kuptimi qe ketu te kete edhe muzike serbe, e sidomos muzike nga Goran Bregovic i cili me 1999 mbajti koncert ne sheshin OMONIA ne GREQI kunder bombardimeve te NATOs ndaj forcave serbe ne Kosove. Kam qene vet atypari dhe e kam pare koncertin me syte e mij.
>  Ja ne lidhjen e meposhtme shihet edhe shkrimi per goran bregovic ne faqen SHQIPTARE albasoul.com
> 
> http://muzika.albasoul.com/terejat.p...50fec293410d59
> 
>  Ja ketu ne vazhdim kenga e goran bregovic
> 
> http://muzika.albasoul.com/artist.php?id=184
> 
> ...


Në reagimet ei mia të para direkte në temën e Goranit mu kishin fshi disa postime kurse kur kërkojsha më pas sqarime direkte me e-mail nga administratorët mi jepnin disa spjegime  "se je i ri në forum e nuk  i din disa rregulla etj!!!"

Këtu nga Profili yt po shof se ti nuk je i ri në forum por i pak rrallë në të shkruar që është e drejta dhe stili yt. Unë ende po çuditem se si e pakan botuar këte shkrim tëndin  duke ditur  se vetë ALBO udhëheq edhe Forumin e edhe ALBASOUL! 

Këtë fakt e kam mësuar më vonë dhe një bashkëvendas i imi aktiv në disa tema të përshtatshme për te në forum, më ka dërguar vërejtje indirekte përmes një shoku të përbashkët  duke i thën atij: Ej a e di ti kush është ALBO!!

me sa ke vërejtur këtë shkrimin për Goranin dhe për vdekjen e Milosheviqit ALBO  ende i ka edhe në PORTALIN e Forumit!!!!!

*Unë përndryshe sapo e përmenda pjesërisht për të mirë Albon në diskutimin për vizitën e  Sali Berishës në Kosovë* , prandaj posa e mbylla ate në POSTIMET E FUNDIT më tërhoqi ky postim i yti që të shfrytëzoi edhe një herë rastin

për ti thënë Albo-s që ti heq këngët dhe tekstet e Goranit nga Forumi sepse kush i dëshiron ato i gjen në faqen e tij personale apo tjerat të EX-YU! 

Pra ALBO, nëse nuk e ke për çështje komerciale por vetëm artistike(!) hiqi sa më parë! :Lulja3:   :Lulja3:

----------


## REALIST

faleminderit ne perkrahje, apo pasi ti paske qene i pari qe ke reaguar, atehere une po te perkrahu ty, sepse me te vertete eshte turp qe ne albasoul.com te gjinden shkrime per nje serb sic eshte goran bregovic i cili beri edhe koncert ne sheshin OMONIA ne Greqi kunder NATOs e cila e ndaloi ushtrine serbe nga vrasjet e vellezerve dhe motrave tona ne Kosove, e sot ai gjindet i lire ne albasoul.com

----------


## vrojtuesi

> faleminderit ne perkrahje, apo pasi ti paske qene i pari qe ke reaguar, atehere une po te perkrahu ty, sepse me te vertete eshte turp qe ne albasoul.com te gjinden shkrime per nje serb sic eshte goran bregovic i cili beri edhe koncert ne sheshin OMONIA ne Greqi kunder NATOs e cila e ndaloi ushtrine serbe nga vrasjet e vellezerve dhe motrave tona ne Kosove, e sot ai gjindet i lire ne albasoul.com



Nuk i sha i pari, kishte edhe mjaft tjerë para meje që kishin kundërshtuar porse ato ishin postimet e mia të para në forum dhe ishin shkaku i vetëm që  isha kyqyr në Forum dhe kam mbetur  gjer tani!!!

Përshëndetje

----------


## vrojtuesi

> faleminderit ne perkrahje, apo pasi ti paske qene i pari qe ke reaguar, atehere une po te perkrahu ty, sepse me te vertete eshte turp qe ne albasoul.com te gjinden shkrime per nje serb sic eshte goran bregovic i cili beri edhe koncert ne sheshin OMONIA ne Greqi kunder NATOs e cila e ndaloi ushtrine serbe nga vrasjet e vellezerve dhe motrave tona ne Kosove, e sot ai gjindet i lire ne albasoul.com



Nuk isha i pari, kishte edhe mjaft tjerë para meje që kishin kundërshtuar porse ato ishin postimet e mia të para në forum dhe ishin shkaku i vetëm që  isha kyqyr në Forum dhe kam mbetur  gjer tani!!!

Përshëndetje.

----------


## leci

Kerkesa juaj do te merret parasysh nga stafi.
Ju falenderojme per kritiken tuaj dhe ju urojme nje vazhdim te kendshem ne forumin tone.
Nje dite te mbare.

----------


## Albo

Une nuk e kuptoj se clidhje ka albumi i rokut kosovar me Bregovicin?

Forumi shqiptar nuk promovon ksenofobizmin shqiptar ndaj cdo gjeje jo-shqiptare, por promovon kulturen demokratike duke u dhene nje shans shqiptareve qe te vene ne veprim lirine e tyre themelore, lirine e fjales. Ne nje forum ku marrin pjese shqiptare nga gjithe bota, te cilet punojne, mesojne e jetojne krah per krah njerezish nga te gjitha shtetet e botes, nuk ka vend per ksenofobi ndaj asnje populli.

Nese ti dhe shume te tjere jeni te "irrituar" nga Bregovic, ashtu ka edhe plot shqiptare te tjere qe pelqejne muziken e Bregovicit. Pra sic ti ke te drejten qe te jesh i irriturar, ashtu edhe ai shqiptari tjeter ka te drejten qe te degjoje dhe vleresoje artistin.

Cili eshte kompromisi?

Ti shume mire mund te zgjedhesh qe te mos degjosh 1 album prej 300+ qe gjen ne ate faqe. 

Albo

----------


## dardajan

Jam  dakort  me  verejtjen  por  meqe  topi  eshte  i  Albos  edhe  penalltin  e  gjuan  ai,  ne  te  tjeret  duhet  vetem  te  bejme  tifo  nese  e  ben  gol  apo  e  nxjerr  jasht.

----------


## Llapi

Realisti dhe vrojtuesi pershendetje pergjigjia e kjart  se per dy tre zera nuk i hidheron albo shume shkie magjup qe ka ky forum prandaj mos u befasoni 
ishte nji sontazhe me pare se cila gjuh ju pelqen me se shumti ne mesin e shume gjuhve tjera gjuha serbe i mori 16 vota dhe ishte e treta a e katerta pra ketu kemi nji numer te madhe antar te regjistruar shkie-magjup dhe per ne shqiptarve qe na kan pre e gri bregoviqat e viqat tjer ska rendesi me rendesi eshte qe te ndegjohet muzika e shkieve dhe te msohet kultura e huaj siq po thot albo .


A shqiptar qe e don muziken e shkaut nuk ka siq thot albo po ata jan te perzier se gjak shqiptari nuk kan 100%

----------


## kolombi

> Jam  dakort  me  verejtjen  por  meqe  topi  eshte  i  Albos  edhe  penalltin  e  gjuan  ai,  ne  te  tjeret  duhet  vetem  te  bejme  tifo  nese  e  ben  gol  apo  e  nxjerr  jasht.


Je gjithmone i vleresuar tek une,por ketu je gabim.

Anetari me siper thote qe Bregovici,na kendoi kunder sulmeve te NATOS.
Atehere i bie te mos degjojme as muzike Greke,pasi ne Athine u be koncerti i tij,dhe greket ishin kunder bobardimeve,as muzike turke se na pushtuan per reth 500-vjet.

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

Llapi: Gje normale eshte ajo dhe mua me pelqejn shum gjuhe greke serbe maqedone, dhe une qenkam Serb?

REALISTI: dhe ju tjeret

Po Nqse nuk ju pelqen ate teme mos e lexoni dhe ato muzika mos i ndegjoni.

Me zor nuk ju shti as kush.

----------


## dardajan

> Je gjithmone i vleresuar tek une,por ketu je gabim.
> 
> Anetari me siper thote qe Bregovici,na kendoi kunder sulmeve te NATOS.
> Atehere i bie te mos degjojme as muzike Greke,pasi ne Athine u be koncerti i tij,dhe greket ishin kunder bobardimeve,as muzike turke se na pushtuan per reth 500-vjet.


Me  vjen  keq  Kolombi , por  une  nuk  e  kam  tek  muzika , megjithate  dua  te  them  qe  muzikantet, artistet ,profesoret , intelektualet   e  cdo  populli  ne  kenget,  letersine  ,prozen   apo studime  shkencore  perfaqsojne  popujt  e  tyre  dhe cdo  njeri  prej  tyre  ne  momente  te  caktuara  te  historise  se  popullit te tyre  ze  vend  ne  barrikaden  qe  per  mendimin  e tij   eshte  e  drejte  dhe  ai  zgjodhi  te  ishte  me diktatorin  duke  e  mbeshtetur  ate   moralisht  ne  luften  kunder  popullit  Kosovar , ndersa  serb  te  tjer  u  hodhen  ne  barrikaden  kunder  Diktatorit  dhe  sot  nuk  jane  me  pasi  u  zhduken  prej  tij.
Dhe  vleresimi  yne  per  kete   eshte  nje  publicitet  atyre  qe  thell  ne  shpirt  dhe  ne  zemer  jane  anti  Shqiptar  .

Per  mendimin  tim mjaftonte  vetem  si  njoftim  dhe  kaq  kush  deshiron  te  degjoj  me  shume  per  te  apo  per  te  tjere  ka  plot  kaseta  CD   dhe  site  interneti  personal ku  mund  te  degjojne  dhe  blejne  cte  duan  prandaj  F.Shqiptar  nuk  eshte  i vetmi  burim  muzike.

Nuk  dua  te  shkruaj  me  shume  per  kete  problem  se  nga  cdo  pikpamje   qe  ta  kapesh  nuk qendron  ne  kembe po  te  mendosh  pak  me  thell  jam i sigurt  qe  i  kupton  vet.

Ketu  nuk  gjykohet populli  dhe  folklori  i  popujve   sic  thot  Albo  por  personi  ne  fjale  per  pikpamjet  dhe  mbeshtetjen e  tij   politikes  anti  Shqiptare. 
Biles as  edhe  kenget  e tij  por  menyra se  si dhe  ku  e  shprehu  nepermjet  muzikes  anti  Shqiptarine   e tij  .

----------


## dardajan

> REALISTI: dhe ju tjeret
> 
> Po Nqse nuk ju pelqen ate teme mos e lexoni dhe ato muzika mos i ndegjoni.
> 
> Me zor nuk ju shti as kush.


Simbas kesaj  llogjike  i bie  qe  une  te  hap  nje  teme  per HITLERIN  dhe  ta  bej  hero  ndersa juve  qe  nuk  ju  pelqen  mjafton  te  mos  lexoni  ate  teme dhe  nuk  ka  asnje  problem   keshtu  thua  ti  ateher  nuk  quhet  me  forum  por  llum-llum  dhe  ku  llumat  jane  ca  si  puna  jote.

----------


## Humdinger

> Simbas kesaj  llogjike  i bie  qe  une  te  hap  nje  teme  per HITLERIN  dhe  ta  bej  hero  ndersa juve  qe  nuk  ju  pelqen  mjafton  te  mos  lexoni  ate  teme dhe  nuk  ka  asnje  problem   keshtu  thua  ti  ateher  nuk  quhet  me  forum  por  llum-llum  dhe  ku  llumat  jane  ca  si  puna  jote.


Dardajan!!
Në Albasoul, ka këngë nga pothuaj të gjitha vendet e Europës dhe më gjërë.
Përse nuk u ankua njeri për ndonjë këngë italiane, gjermane, austriake, hungareze, TURKE, greke... se edhe këta na kanë prerë e na kanë vrarë si pushtues, sidomos TURKOSHAKËT që e lanë vendin 500 vjet prapa.

Për këto ke ndonjë mendim ti??

Ti lemë apo ti heqim??

----------


## njeriu2006

O albo, nuk eshte ksenofobizem. Une nuk jam kunder pelqimit te kultures serbe nga shqiptaret, sepse mos sot neser, ekonomia dhe nevoja do te na beje te bashkohemi e t'i harrojme keto.

Por nese eshte e vertete qe ai ka kenduar kunder nderhyrjes se Natos, do te thote qe eshte perkrahes i Milloshevicit. E kupton? I MILLOSHEVICIT!

----------


## strano

Muzika serbe eshte e bukur, ca lidhje ka me NATON etj etj..?? Muzika serbe eshte pak a shume si shqiptarja, apo tani jeni kthy juve ne RRACISTA..?? 

Te heqesh muzike serbe do te thote se je rracist, sepse thelle thelle ty te pelqen ajo muzike, ama thjesht se ato kan bombardu apo ku ta di une, ti thua te hiqet fare.. sjam dakord qe te hiqet, cdo muzike ka vendin e vet.

*AKTORET, KENGTARET, ARTISTAT skan lidhje me luften... lerini jashte rracizmit, se ato skan lidhje fare me luftrat, ato kendojn per qefin e tyre, edhe qe ne ti degjojm me qef..*

----------


## bOndi_oo7

Nuk na duhen muzika serbe ne forumet tona.
 E ju qe e keni qef muziken serbe vizitoni forumet cetnike,dhe shifni mos rastesisht atje gjendet ndonje muzike shqipe? Sigurisht se nuk do gjeni.

Kshtu qe nuk na mbetet gje tjeter vecse, si shqiptare te vertete, ti bojkotojme "prodhimet" cetnike.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Nuk na duhen muzika serbe ne forumet tona.
>  E ju qe e keni qef muziken serbe vizitoni forumet cetnike,dhe shifni mos rastesisht atje gjendet ndonje muzike shqipe? Sigurisht se nuk do gjeni.
> 
> Kshtu qe nuk na mbetet gje tjeter vecse, si shqiptare te vertete, ti bojkotojme "prodhimet" cetnike.


Se cfare bejne Forumet e tjera, shume pak po na intereson. Te presim te bejne ato e me pas ne nuk do ishim Forumi me i madh Shqiptar. 

Ps: per ate firme qe ke, opsionin e dyte ke ne dore.

----------


## Arb

> Bashkatdhetare te nderuar, mendova te ju shkruaj ketu dhe ti dergojme nje kerkese te perbashket albasoul.com qe te largoje muziken e Goran Bregovic nga ketu pasi qe ky eshte nje vend shqiptar dhe nuk ka kurfar kuptimi qe ketu te kete edhe muzike serbe, e sidomos muzike nga Goran Bregovic i cili me 1999 mbajti koncert ne sheshin OMONIA ne GREQI kunder bombardimeve te NATOs ndaj forcave serbe ne Kosove. Kam qene vet atypari dhe e kam pare koncertin me syte e mij.
>  Ja ne lidhjen e meposhtme shihet edhe shkrimi per goran bregovic ne faqen SHQIPTARE albasoul.com
> 
> http://muzika.albasoul.com/terejat.p...50fec293410d59
> 
>  Ja ketu ne vazhdim kenga e goran bregovic
> 
> http://muzika.albasoul.com/artist.php?id=184
> 
> ...


Keni mbeshtetje ne kerkesen tuaj. Nese largimi i ketyre kengeve cetnike nuk behet, kisha kerkuar qe te bahet largimi i te gjithe anetareve nga ky forum, dhe e mos shletohet Albasoul-i.

Ata qe kane gjak te perzier Shkau, le te degjojne muziken cetnike-gabele ne Vende te tjera Interneti...

----------


## Ermal 22

Ka nevoje te njihemi me kete artist



> Bregovic ne Shqiperi  
> E Premte, 31 Mars 2006 
> 
> Nga Edmond Laci 
> 
> Vetem ne shtator te 2005-es mesova se babai i Bregovic-it paskesh qene nje kolonel i ushtrise te ish- Jugosllavise. Nje ushtarak qe ne kohen e lire (atehere skishte lufte) i binte violines dhe kerkonte qe edhe djali i tij te dashuronte kete vegel. Por violinisti i vogel, kerkoi dicka tjeter, sepse edhe ne Ballkan femrat donin vetem kitaristet dhe grupet rock. Nje histori qe vazhdon me ato qe dihen: Bijelo Dugme deri te Arizona Dream. Por pak e dine se i famshmi *Bregovic humbi gjithcka gjate konfliktit ne ish- Jugosllavi, shtepine, pronat dhe per pak, edhe profesionin e tij*. Per te rifilluar me pas gjithcka nga e para, duke kompozuar muzike deri edhe per reklama sapunesh. Eshte vetem njeri prej nesh ne Ballkan, *me baba kroat, nene serbe dhe grua myslimane*, pavaresisht se quhet Goran Bregovic. Ndoshta prandaj ardhja e tij Live ne Shqiperi deri sot merrej gjithmone si nje genjeshter.



Por REALIST na thote se Bregovici paska qene ne koncert ne Omonia [Greqi] duke kenduar kunder nderhyrjes se NATO ne Kosove. Kjo pune nuk e nderon pasi ka edhe kengetare per paqen qe i kendojne vuajtjeve te atyre qe vriten pasi nuk lejohet te ndehyjne forcat shumekombeshe. Cfare ka thene Bregovici sot per ate koncert te 1999???? A eshte penduar, apo e beri per te shpetuar popullin e thjeshte nga lufta, dhe me menyren e vet liberale qe nuk beson ne nderhyrjen e armatosur per te shpetuar nje popullate????

----------

